# newbie



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

hey,
new here, not to the game.
got blasted around here already b/c of being new and disagreeing w/someone who is a vet.
what are you gonna do.
hopefully my rep will go up one day


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dfwtp* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks vrybdy


----------



## big jay 2424 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome dude


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

I just joined and got blasted.  Lol, guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

